# Grooving planes instead of a plow plane?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've noticed that plans for making drawers in the traditional style (which require making a groove near the bottom edges of the drawer front, back, and sides) seem to use similar dimensions for the groove: e.g., a 1/4"wide, 1/4" deep, and 1/4" from the bottom edge, for a small drawer). Instead of buying a plow plane to make grooves, could a person make a couple simple grooving planes that would work most of the time? If so, what are some standard dimensions for grooving planes that would cover most situations?


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Doesn't show how he builds it, but you can see it in use. He apparently sells them as well on his website. I even thought about making one. Although, a table saw is faster.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Lie Nielsen sells the blades, and in the description is a link to a pdf for making a groove plane:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/tapered-molding-plane-iron-blanks/grooving-plane-blade-blank-pair/


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

Lee Valley also sells a chisel plane that you can use your own chisel


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Fine Woodworking had an article on making grooving planes years ago. He designed planes to make 1/8" grooves, but there's no reason you can't alter the plans to house a 1/4" blade.


----------

